# Andrew Breitbart is dead.



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm not surprised in the least. Two days ago a friend stated " watch this guy will die and it will be called natural causes " and here it is. He claimed to have video of the POTUS in college and was going to release it before the election. This guy uncovered a ton of dirt on DemoRATS he will.be sorely missed.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/03/01/andrew-breitbart-dies-natural-causes-website-reports/


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hopefully, there's someone waiting in the wings to take his place. Rest in Peace Andrew.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I know it's a bit movie plot, but I would hope that any information, documents, video, audio, whatever he had was copied and given to a reliable friend with the instruction that it be immediately released upon his untimely death.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Fuck, he was one of the few holding the rats accountable, exposing ACORN, etc. While it is a young age to die of "natural causes", if there were ANY inkling of something suspicious, his people would be all over it. My guess would be a certain export of Colombia did him in....


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

I hope he forwarded everything he had to Glenn Beck!!!!
RIP


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Without him we would still have turds like Weiner, Acorn would still be advsing on how to prostitute 13 yr olds while receiving tax dollars and NPR would still be calling Tea Partiers racist while glorifying Occutards, well thats actually still happening. With the media almost 99% in the pocket of the left we need more people like him.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Obama underworld at work, Bretbart had recieved more death threats
than you could count.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow.....RIP Mr. Breitbart.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Andrew Breitbart Drops BOMB on Team Obama: "I Got Video of Obama From College" - Then Dies of Natural Causes?

http://www.dailypaul.com/217581/con...t-he-was-about-to-reveal-about-barack-h-obama


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

According to Limbaugh he had a "health issue', but nothing that would be considered fatal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

How can anyone declare that an apparently healthy 43 year-old died of "natural causes" before an autopsy is completed?

If he was in the last stages of terminal cancer, then okay....but he appeared perfectly healthy, and 43 is very young for a natural heart attack.

This stinks to high heaven.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Let's hope the right doc does the post and the family requests a second opinion.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

cc3915 said:


> According to Limbaugh he had a "health issue', but nothing that would be considered fatal.


obama care in action?


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.lsnewsgroup.com/2012/03/01/andrew-breitbart-wait-til-they-see-what-happens-march-1st/

*I hope a THOROUGH autopsy is being done. I did hear rumors that he abused COCAINE in the past, which could have obvious health ramifications. He was good at what he did however, and in my opinion the LEFT WING (not all of them) is capable of just about anything (murder to quiet a critic) to ensure that their twisted causes continue on (IE: Obama getting re-elected etc)..............*


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hopefully a trusted friend or colleague has full access to his videos and documents and does the right thing with them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

RIP


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*With Breitbart gone, what becomes of his empire?*

LOS ANGELES (AP) - Can you have Breitbart.com without Andrew Breitbart?
The death Thursday of the combative online blogger and publisher leaves open the question of what will become of a thriving colony of conservative websites for which he was owner, prolific contributor and relentless salesman.
Always the provocateur, Breitbart recently dangled the possibility that he had politically damaging videos of President Barack Obama from his early days.
He used his websites to promote a hidden-camera video with actors posing as customers that led the downfall of the liberal Association of Community Organizations for Reform Now, or ACORN. He posted explicit photos of former Rep. Anthony Weiner that caused the New York congressman eventually to resign, but an edited video caused former U.S. Agriculture Department official Shirley Sherrod to resign over since-reversed perceptions she was a racist.

http://apnews.myway.com/article/20120302/D9T8ANI80.html











*REPORT: Was 'in talks with CNN over new show with Anthony Weiner'...*

*BREITBART'S LAST HOUR...*

_*LAST LAUGH...*_

*AB: 'Wait til they see what happens March 1st'...*

*Conspiracy theories abound...*

_*SAVAGE: Assassinated?*_


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Globe and Mail 
*Autopsy conducted on conservative activist Breitbart*
Chicago Tribune - ‎1 hour ago‎

LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - Coroners conducted an autopsy on the body of conservative activist Andrew Breitbart on Friday but deferred a formal finding on the cause of his death until toxicology and lab tests are completed, officials said.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

Holy shit.....they're not even trying to hide it anymore!!!!

Coroner Investigating Breitbart Death Dies From Possible Arsenic Poisoning

He spent his life trying to determine how people died. But now his colleagues are searching for answers after he died under mysterious circumstances.

Los Angeles police detectives, with the help of the Los Angeles County coroner's office, are investigating the death of Michael Cormier. Officials said he might have died of poisoning, but they have not provided further information.

Read More: http://beforeitsnews.com/story/2076...ath_Dies_From_Possible_Arsenic_Poisoning.html


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Just the Obama crew trying to clean up loose ends.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Coroner Investigating Breitbart Death Dies From Possible Arsenic Poisoning


*As Ronald Reagan once said "don't be afraid to see what you see". In this case I see that something just isn't right.........*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

And it continues, it's a bitch trying to cover everything up.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

topcop14 said:


> I hope he forwarded everything he had to Glenn Beck!!!!
> RIP


*It wouldn't surprise me at all if Glenn Beck ends up dead too, "naturally". Glenn tells it like it is. I enjoy listening to him. I hope this doesn't happen because he is an excellent truth seeker/teller........*


----------

